# Snow accident suffocates 8-year-old



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

ASHLAND -- She was playing in the snow when something went *very *wrong.









More...


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

May that little girl rest in peace...That was a freeky accident that no one could be blamed for...Dad went into the house to take care of the baby..Just for a moment and when he looked out it was over..It is a scene he will never forget..I feel for the whole family..JIM.....CL....


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

My boys were complaining to me and my wife for being so worrysome this weekend when they were building their own igloo. I told them to get some of the snow out of the top of the thing and to NEVER be down there alone. They though we were being ridiculous and unfortunately now we have this tragic accident to cite as reason for our fears.

So sad. My heart goes out to that family.


----------

